# Christmas Shipping



## JBroida (Dec 16, 2013)

The USPS says the last day for shipments to go out via USPS Priority Mail and still arrive by December 24th is December 21st. If you would like us to ship by this time, please place all orders before 3pm on december 20th. We will get all orders placed before this time shipped out on or before the 21st. Though this still does note guarantee delivery before christmas, this will greatly increase your odds of getting your package before christmas. Remember, our FREE SHIPPING for domestic orders over $100 is always shipped via USPS Priority Mail. If you would like to explore different shipping options, we can also ship via USPS Express, FedEx, DHL Express, and UPS.


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 16, 2013)

Jon any idea when the Wester Gesshin Ginga Garasuki 150mm will be back in stock?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 16, 2013)

sadly, no ETA yet... but i thought i had some of these in stock to be honest... let me check when i get back to work


----------



## JBroida (Dec 20, 2013)

Reminder... today is the last day to place orders so we can ship before tomorrow, the 21st. After that, the USPS is not likely to deliver before the 24th.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 20, 2013)

CoqaVin said:


> Jon any idea when the Wester Gesshin Ginga Garasuki 150mm will be back in stock?


just checked... seems they are out of stock again... sorry. No ETA yet either. Sorry again.


----------



## tomsch (Dec 20, 2013)

While you are checking Jon any ETA on the Gisshin Ginga 210 in White #2? My 240 is perfect but I'm looking for a 210 to use when my cutboard is packed and the space is limited. 

Thanks! 
Tom


----------



## JBroida (Dec 21, 2013)

not yet... sorry


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 25, 2013)

Jon, just wanted to say thanks to you for your consistent amazing service. My wife ordered a 270mm Gesshin Ginga White #2 gyuto for my Christmas present and couldn't stop talking about how you were the best place to work with for ordering online. She does 95% of her shopping online and has been for the last few years. She's in love with your service, thanks for doing what you do!


----------

